# صلاة من قلبك لقلب بابا يسوع



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

*صلاة من قلبك لقلب بابا يسوع*

ياربي يسوع المسيح

*لتكن أنت نصيبي المحيد و لا نصيب لي غيرك.

*خذ كل ما عندي و أعطني ذاتك.

*أعطني فضل معرفتك.

*فأنا أريدك أنت وحدك.

*إسمع يا الله صلاتي إصغ إلي كلام فمي و إستجب لي.

*ثبت قلبي فيك إلي الأبد.

*قوم خطواتي.

*سكن الطمأنينة في قلبي.

*اجعل حارسا لفمي و بابا حصينا لشفتي.

*عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها.

*علمني أن أعمل مرضاتك.

*سلامي و صخرتي.

*أنت راعي فلا يعوزني شئ.

*عصاك و عكازك هما يعزياني.

*عيناي دائما إليك.

*افرج ضيقات قلبي.

*بك تفتخر نفسي.

*طلبتك فاستجب لي.

*لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني.

*فإياك إنتظرت نفسي.

*كن معيني.

*أنر بوجهك علي.

* أنت ملجأي و حصني فأتكل عليك.

*تعلقت بك فنجيني.

*صخرتي و ملجأي.

*أقمني من التراب و إرفعني من الزبلة.

*أمل أذنيك إلي و إستجبني.

*حل قيودي فأسبح ذبيحة حمد.

*أخرجني إلي الرحب.

*أحبك يا مخلصي.

*نفسي في يدك.

*أعني فأخلص.

*عوني و منقذي أنت.

*إمسك مجنا و ترسا و انهض إلي معونتي.

*في ظل جناحيك أحتمي.

*إلتفت إلي و اعطني قوتك.

*اخلق في قلبا نقيا.

*لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك.

*استجب صلاتي و لا ترفض طلبتي.

*قدس نفسي و أضئ فهمي.

*استرني بستر جناحيك.

*إنهضني لتسبيحك.

*لا تحجب وجهك عني.

*عضدني بيمينك.

*إجعلني يارب أن أحب الكل و أن أنحل من الكل لكي أرتبط بك أيها الواحد.

*معك لا أريد شيئا علي الأرض.


*لتكن أقوال فمي و فكر قلبي مرضية أمامك يارب.


*لا تبتعد يا قوتي وأسرع إلي نجدتي.

*فأنت خلاصي.

*من الضيق دعوتك فأجبني.

*أنت لي فلا أخاف.

*قوتي و ترنيمتي و قد صرت لي خلاصا.

*إحفظ خروجي و دخولي.

*رد لي بهجة خلاصك.

*ألقي عليك همي فأعني.

* أنت متكلي.

*من كل قلبي طلبتك.



ربنا موجود
كله للخير
مسيرها تنتهى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*آمين*>>>


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر صلاة جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل للصلوات*​


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *آمين*>>>


----------



## tamav maria (5 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر صلاة جميلة*​
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*
> 
> *ينقل للصلوات*​


 
اشكرك هابي


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 يوليو 2010)

> *إجعلني يارب أن أحب الكل و أن أنحل من الكل لكي أرتبط بك أيها الواحد.
> 
> *معك لا أريد شيئا علي الأرض.



صـــلاة رائعــــة 
شكرااا نيتـــا باركـــك الــــرب


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

اميييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2010)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> صـــلاة رائعــــة
> شكرااا نيتـــا باركـــك الــــرب


 
اشكرك جوجو


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

اشكرك كليمو 
للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2010)

> *استجب صلاتي و لا ترفض طلبتي.
> 
> *قدس نفسي و أضئ فهمي.
> 
> ...


 
امين

شكرا للصلاة الجميلة 
محبة يسوع لترعاك​


----------



## DODY2010 (24 يوليو 2010)

wصلاه من القلب فعلا ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يوليو 2010)

_صلاه جميلة جداا يا نيتا 

يسوع يباركك يا جميل​_


----------



## esamkoko123 (25 يوليو 2010)

*صلاه جميله ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يوليو 2010)

امين
ميرسي علي الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك عصام 
للمشاركه الرائعه


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين​
> شكرا للصلاة الجميلة
> 
> محبة يسوع لترعاك​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> امين
> 
> ميرسي علي الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _صلاه جميلة جداا يا نيتا​_
> 
> 
> _يسوع يباركك يا جميل _​


 
اشكرك اكليل 
للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## tamav maria (28 يوليو 2010)

DODY2010 قال:


> wصلاه من القلب فعلا ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2010)

صلاة جميلة


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> صلاة جميلة[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

